# عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضوع



## candy shop (27 يوليو 2007)

ربما أنك تتعاملين بتلقائية شديدة مع خطيبك .. ولكنك تفاجئين ذات مرة بأنك 
فقدته ولا تعلمين لماذا حيث يكون السبب بعض العبارات الخرقاء التي ربما رددتها 
طوال فترة الخطبة والتي كانت السبب .. وهذه بعض العبارات الخاطئة التي تتسبب 
بشكل أو بآخر في أزمة مع خطيبك

:- بتفكر فى ايه؟ :
قد يبدو سؤالا عاديا ولكن المشكلة تكمن تكرار السؤال الذي يشعر الطرف الآخر 
بأنك ربما لا تثقين في طريقة تفكيره فيك أو حولك .

2- ايه رايك فى الواد ده؟ده عسوله اوى:
وهي محاولة صريحة لاثارة الغيرة .. ولك عزيزتي أن تعرفي أن اثارة غيرة الرجل 
تجعله عدوانيا .. عكس الأنثى .

3 -كل الى حواليا عالم خنيئه:
هذا يعني أنك تحملينه مسؤولية ارضاء مزاجك بشكل دائم .. والرجل لا يحب أن يشعر 
بذلك .. كما أنه من غير المناسب أن تجعليه يشعر بأنك تقارنين بينه وبين من حولك 
بشكل دائم .. ما يجعله يقع تحت الضغط الدائم والمستمر .

4- انا شبهك فى د ودى:
وهي عبارة جيدة .. ولكن ان كانت حقيقية فلا تحاولي تقريب المسافات بينك وبينه 
بالكذب عليه بأنك تشبهينه في كل شيء .. الأمر الذي يجعله يفقد الثقة فيك اذا 
اكتشف العكس .

5- ما اتصلتش بياليه
يحب الرجل أن يشعر بأنك في محاولات دائمة لأن تجعليه محور حياتك .. بل من 
الأفضل أن تعطيه فرصة الاشتياق اليك وان لا تردي على كل كلمة يقولها , او 
تعانديه , فهذه تؤدي الى تركك.

6- ايه الى انت ناوى تعمله ؟ :
لابد وانه أخبرك بها سابقا ضمن اطار الخطوبة والاحلام المشتركة .. وتكرار 
السؤال ربما يجعله يعتقد انك غير راضية عن مشروعاته أو ربما انك غير جدية .

7- اطريقتك كدا مش عجبانى:
ليس من الخطأ التعبير عن رأيك حول شخصيته في بعض الملاحظات الناعمة لا أن يكون 
محل نقد دائم .

8- كنت فين اتصلبت بيك ومردتش ؟ :
لا تشعريه بأنه مراقب دائما وبأن عليك معرفة كل صغيرة وكبيرة في حياته .. بل 
اتركيه يخبرك من نفسه بكل شيء اذا رغب في ذلك .

9- ايه رايك فيا انهرده؟ :
هذا السؤال من اخطر الاسئلة التي تعطي انطباعا بعدم ثقتك بنفسك .. والرجل عامة 
لا يحب الفتاة التي لا تثق بنفسها .

10- الى انت عملته ده عادى ممكن اى حد يعمله:
لماذا الاحباط ومعظم الرجال يفضلون الفتاة التي تقدر ما يقومون به حتى وان كان 
بسيطا.. والقاعدة العامة تقول : " لا تقللي من عمل الآخرين "
مننننننننقول
لازم يعنى تعامليه بذكاء عشان 
عشان تكسبيه 


--------------------​


----------



## lousa188114 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

نشكر ربنا  ياكاندي 
مفيش ولا كلمة انتي قولتيها البنت مش بتقولها لخطيبها ولو نسيت تقول حاجة من الحاجات اليومية دي بتتصل بيه في التليفون علشان نقولوا اسكت مش انا نسيت اقولك حاجة ........................؟


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

ميرسى ليكى يا حببتى 

على الرد

وربنا يكون معاكى يا lousa188114​


----------



## Coptic Man (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

موضوع رائع يا كاندي

وكل نقطة فيه سليمة بجد

شكراااااااا


----------



## candy shop (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

شكراااااااااااا ليك يا كوبتك على 

رأيك فى الموضوع​


----------



## twety (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

طب ماهى بالمثل طيب
الاولاد بيقولوا الكلام ده واكتر للبنات
بس البت كالعادة هبله وبتحب وبتستحمل 
علشان كده مش بتكبر المواضيع زى الولد وتقول هفك للاسباب دى
يلا بقى ربنا على الظالم
ميرسى ياقمر على مواضبيعك العسل دى


----------



## fullaty (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الحلو ده وعندك حق يا لان المفروض بس البنت هى اللى تاخد بالها من تصرفتها ام الشاب فهو حر وبراحته واحنا دايما نتقبل ده 
بس معدش فى دلع تانى هنوريهم هههههههه​


----------



## mohraeel (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

*ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندى ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

لقى البنت هبله يا تويتى ولا طيبه

ماشى يا توته ربنا يوفقك يا حببتى

بس خليى طيبه زى ماانتى

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

صح يا فيبى البنت لازم تاخد بالها من تصرفاتها

بس ليه مفيش دلع عاملى تتعاملى

ربنا معاكى يا حببتى​


----------



## candy shop (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عشر جمل متقولهمش ادام خطيبك عشان ميزهقش  خيارات  أخبرني بجديد هذا الموضو*

ميرسى يا mohraeel

وربنا يوفقك​


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2009)

*رائع وهام ومفيد جدا بركه الرب يسوع تكون معاكم​*


----------



## candy shop (14 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *رائع وهام ومفيد جدا بركه الرب يسوع تكون معاكم​*


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا نهيسى​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (15 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى يا كاندى
نصايح غالية
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## candy shop (16 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *ميرسى يا كاندى​*
> *نصايح غالية*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*​


شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (16 فبراير 2009)

*مرسي ماما كاندي
*​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2009)

موضوع رائع يا كاندي

ومهم جدااااااااااااا

شكر

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> *مرسي ماما كاندي*​


 
شكرااااااااااااااا ليك يا فادى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندي
> 
> ومهم جدااااااااااااا
> 
> ...


 
شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك

ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## وليم تل (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على نصائحك الرائعة لبنات حواء
رغم انك بتدنى فى مالطا لانة جيل متمرد ld:
ودمتى بود​


----------



## candy shop (18 فبراير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> 
> على نصائحك الرائعة لبنات حواء
> رغم انك بتدنى فى مالطا لانة جيل متمرد ld:
> ...



لا يا وليم 

لازم يتعلموا  ويعملوا بالنصائح 

بلاش تفقد الامل ههههههههههه​


----------

